# NSW Balmoral 130210



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Early start, picked up a livey or two then met up with PaulB, Avayak, DAC, the charming talented and debonair Keza & the girl on the Stealth. Stevo decided to work on his beauty sleep.

Slow start for me, Paul already had a ***** & a bonnie when I spoke to him, so I went in close with a plastic & got lucky. I could feel it was a good fish, so opted to tow it out from the 5m reefy bottom I hooked up over, the fish was running while towed, but failed to make the bottom. After nearly a 10min stoush on 15lb I was delighted to yak an 84cm king & try the new fish bag for size with a proper fish (it fitted nicely).

On the board, I was content to mooch around with a livey on the downrigger, and after a fair amount of mooching the clip popped & a 73cm king rapidly joined the party on the heavy gear. Mooched a bit more, found a lazy 200 swimming caps then it was breakfast time with a capital B.


















This is the 73


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

very nice Dave


----------



## YAKADDICT (Mar 1, 2009)

Well done what an effort and on 15pnd for the big boy!!!

On ya Dave... Just in time for Valentines!! :lol: (Seafood for lunch maybe with some prawns, Oysters & Crab...)

Cheers


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

love it

well done Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice double Dave.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Nicely done - Always feels just a little more satisfying on light line in shallow water.

Put up a pic of the fish bag - Interested.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish Dave. Where did you find space on that yak of yours for a fish bag??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i opted to paddle over from watsons bay, rather than drive over the bridge.
I arrived at middle head just as the northerners were arriving.
I had trolled a couple of hardbodies over and nothing had even sniffed them, so it was time to get out some cuttlefish.
I was slow trolling that around when i thought i had hooked the manly ferry. This was the most unstopable fish i have hooked from the kayak and i really had no idea what to do.
The initial run powered off and i thought i would get spooled but then it stopped.
I thought bugger, i've been reefed. I started to wind and felt a bit of weight, so i gave it a good strike. BIG MISTAKE :shock: 
The thing just took off, i tried to tight the drag a bit more and then ping, it was gone  
I was using 30 lb braid and leader but i don't think anything would have stopped this.

I managed a rat king of about 60 cm and a bonnie what i am still in WHAT IF mode.

Nice morning on the water.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Aim was to try for some squid, before it got light. Wanted to try one of Johnny's spots near McHales - but security were shouting out me before I got anywhere near, so I had to head straight out (5.15am they must be keen....). Tried Cobblers and out to Middle Head, but no squid. As light came, I started trolling a hb and in fairly quick succession caught a Bonito, Salmon, Bonito, Bonito, then things went quiet and after an hour or two without any more action, went back to squidding - this time I managed two and used their heads for a slow troll, only to be chewed up by smaller things unable to take a 7/0 hook. Back to squiding and three more squid, before calling it a day and heading in for breakfast.
No rats on the hb's, so I'm assuming the water is too clear for them to be fooled anymore.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> Early start, picked up a livey or two then met up with PaulB, Avayak, DAC & the girl on the Stealth. Stevo decided to work on his beauty sleep.


just because you dropped my comp entry overboard before it was photographed (but after it was gutted), doesn't mean you have to pretend i wasn't there 

Thanks for the kingfish Dave, sorry you lost your end of the bargain.
Lucky it wasn't a big on water drug deal or someone may have been shot


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> Put up a pic of the fish bag - Interested.


I bought the 80cm model from Flybridge (I wanted the large one, but couldn't see where I'd mount it). http://www.flybridge.com.au/fish_bags.html. The 80cm bag will take an 84cm king & still zip shut, any longer & I'll be hanging the tail out, but I'm sure it'll still work well (working on testing this asap).



paulo said:


> Nice fish Dave. Where did you find space on that yak of yours for a fish bag??


 :lol: The yak's not getting any lighter Paul. It's mounted on the bow, & fits well. The difference it makes for keeping fish in good condition is unbelievable - I'm just using 3 plastic cold blocks until I sort out a better solution, but it keeps them frozen for many hours.











keza said:


> just because you dropped my comp entry overboard before it was photographed (but after it was gutted), doesn't mean you have to pretend i wasn't there. Thanks for the kingfish Dave, sorry you lost your end of the bargain.


Oops, distracted by stealth girl  . Yep the fair Kerry was there too, and yep, I sabotaged his comp entry (& did myself out of a sashimi entree too).

Disappointed no one wants to know about the swimming caps 8) .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> Disappointed no one wants to know about the swimming caps 8) .


Dave, i thought the caps thing was some cryptic message that everyone else understood, so i didn't mention it 

In that case,
WHAT THE :shock:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

SBD's found the latest clothing accessory so that all AKFF members can be easily recognised from a distance - go on Dave, post a pic with you sporting your latest find :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> WHAT THE :shock:


On the way back in I spotted a floater. Hoping it may have been a kilo of coke I investigated & found that whatever it was was wrapped in a swimming cap. A russian doll scenario ensued, until I realised the whole object (about the size of a rockmelon & weighing about a kilo) was composed of swimming caps wrapped around each other. Weirded me out.

I offered Steve one when I called him to gloat, & unkindly suggested that sporting it he'd resemble a roll on deodorant. He graciously refused however.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Dave once again you have produced a couple of fine fish. The markings on the first fish is quite striking patchy yet beautiful i must say, is it wrong to call a kingie beautiful :lol:

Cheers Micka


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT THE :shock:
> ...


it was probably something a great white coughed up.
the equivalent of a fur ball.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Love these reports from you guys up there and makes me froth..the thought of being able to land a kingie...awsome..

keepem coming.

Heading up to NSW for a couple ABT rounds might try and do a stop over on the way back, just have to take some more extra gear as me thinks bream gear may not cut the mustard....when does the kingy run generally finish? i know it starts around dec...

envy envy envy.....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Dave nice King mate , that spot sounds hot at the moment after Kraleys good one yesterday , i wasnt allowed to tell Gatesy about your king today as i think Ken wanted to see Mikes reaction when he told him , Gatesy would have been spewing , i wouldnt be at all surprised if he sneaks down from Lake Macquarie for an extra day if he hears another one is caught .Well done mate . Now about this girl with the Stealth , tell me dave tell me


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice fish Dave - awesome stuff on the light gear! Although I'm not a fan of that blotchy camo coloring. (I'll have swimming cap).

Well done on the sambos and bonnies Paul. Kerry, I feel your pain.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

sbd said:


> On the way back in I spotted a floater. Hoping it may have been a kilo of coke I investigated & found that whatever it was was wrapped in a swimming cap. A russian doll scenario ensued, until I realised the whole object (about the size of a rockmelon & weighing about a kilo) was composed of swimming caps wrapped around each other. Weirded me out.
> 
> I offered Steve one when I called him to gloat, & unkindly suggested that sporting it he'd resemble a roll on deodorant. He graciously refused however.


Reminds me of when I used to fish in the Potomac River out of Washington DC. We used to snag a few "Potomac Whitefish" (made of latex) if there had been some rain. You don't know disgusting until you try to unhook one of those from your treble. :-| I fell out one time trying to avoid one flicked at me from my "mate" in the front seat.

Oh Yeah, hellava nice fish Dave ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

madfishman said:


> when does the kingy run generally finish? i know it starts around dec...


There's a chance of pulling a king right through the year in Sydney Neil, we've caught them in Middle Harbour in the depths of winter, though offshore quietens down after about April. Give us a hoy when you're passing through.

Although there'll be many different opinions about this, I don't think you need to go super heavy on the gear, though 2lb fireline's probably making a bit much work for yourself. A 20lb or 30lb outfit will land plenty of kings, you can run a heavy leader (I use 30lb on the 15lb rig & 60lb on the 30lb kit) to increase your chances. Whatever gear you use there'll be fish you just can't stop, but it's fun trying. My best fish so far from the yak came on 8lb on a 1-3kg rod, but I felt very undergunned for the whole fight and was certainly lucky to land it.

Tom, I'll save you a cap, I know you like a swim.

Bazz, there was a blonde lass in a Stealth not just paddling but with a couple of sambos in the hatch. I asked her if she was on the forum, but sadly not - I can assure you that we need more members like her ;-) .


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dave , Kingies are one of four fish on my list to get from the yak and into the pan..Spanish mack, barra and bass.

I read all your reports from up there and gotta admit i probably dont post my enviness enough but with limited game fishing from the yak down here its good to be able to read other yakkers success.

I have the perfect outfit for these elusive critters , yet to be christened, and not the gear i took to DIRK either, little bit too heavy ;-) .

Will work out my agenda but it looks like we (VICS) are coming to the Foster ABT round in the car with the trailer so it could be a stop on the way back, im sure it wont take too much of an arm twist for the others :twisted: , but will let you know.

Thanks again Dave.

Keep those reports coming...


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a cracker!


----------

